# Black screen while watching videos or playing games



## cowdrey5367 (Oct 6, 2011)

Black screen while watching videos or playing games...help please!


Shuttle XPC AMD 64 Athlon SK22V10

I’ve done a little research on my problem, which I have described below, and there have been numerous suggestions: memory upgrade, new video/graphics card, upgrade drivers, need dusting w/compressed air, overheating, cpu fan, overclocking, power supply, etc. Please help. I miss watching videos online and my 3 year old misses his PBSKids games!

When my computer is first turned on, it will allow me to watch videos for about 10-15 minutes, then the screen turns black. I can still hear the video, but the screen remains black. If I turn the monitor screen off, then back on, the video comes back for about 2-3 seconds, then the monitor turns black again. My screen only turns black when watching videos or playing games. I am able to do all other things on my computer without any problems. 

Based on my specs below, what do you recommend I do?

OS Name Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Version 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation
System Manufacturer Shuttle Inc
System Model SK22V10
System Type X86-based PC
Processor x86 Family 15 Model 95 Stepping 2 AuthenticAMD ~2199 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG, 7/11/2006
SMBIOS Version 2.3
Windows Directory C:\WINDOWS
System Directory C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer Version = "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)"
Time Zone Eastern Daylight Time
Total Physical Memory 1,024.00 MB
Available Physical Memory 176.66 MB
Total Virtual Memory 2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory 1.96 GB

Specs of my current video card:

Name: VIA Chrome9 HC IGP
Manuf: S3 Graphics Co., Ltd.
Chip Type: VIA Chrome9 HC IGP
DAC Type: Internal
Approx. Total Memory: 64 MB
Current Display Mode: 1400 x 1050 (32 bit) (60 Hz)
Monitor: ViewSonic VG2021m

TEMPS from SpeedFan 4.44

Fan1: 2596 RPM Temp1: 39 C
Fan2: 2596 RPM Temp2: -55C
Fan3: 0 RPM Temp3: 45C
Fan4: 0 RPM CPU: -26C
Fan5: 0 RPM Internal Temp: 39C
Fan1: 1000RPM Remote Temp: -30C
Fan2: 0 RPM HD0: 42C
Fan3: 0 RPM Temp1: 40C
Fan4: 0 RPM Core: 40C

Speed01: 100% Speed04: 0%
Speed02: 50% Speed05: 0%
Speed03: 0% Speed06: 25%

Vcore1: 1.39V -12V: -12.53V +3.3V: `72.00V
Vcore2: 1.50V -5V -2.94V
+3.3V: 3.34V +5V: 5.08V
+5V: 5.05V Vbat: 3.20V
+12V: 12.29V Vcore: 470.00V


Win9x:NO 64Bit:NO GiveIO:YES SpeedFan:YES
I/O properly initialized
Linked ISA BUS at $0290
Linked VIA VT8237 SMBUS at $0500
Scanning ISA BUS at $0290...
SuperIO Chip=IT8712F(J)
IT8712F(J) found on ISA at $290
Scanning VIA SMBus at $0500...
ADT7475 (ID=$75) found on SMBus at $2E
Found WDC WD2500JS-00SGB0 on AdvSMART
Found ACPI temperature
End of detection


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## cowdrey5367 (Oct 6, 2011)

OS Name Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Version 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation
System Manufacturer Shuttle Inc
System Model SK22V10
System Type X86-based PC
Processor x86 Family 15 Model 95 Stepping 2 AuthenticAMD ~2199 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG, 7/11/2006
SMBIOS Version 2.3
Windows Directory C:\WINDOWS
System Directory C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer Version = "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)"
Time Zone Eastern Daylight Time
Total Physical Memory 1,024.00 MB
Available Physical Memory 176.66 MB
Total Virtual Memory 2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory 1.96 GB

Specs of my current video card:

Name: VIA Chrome9 HC IGP
Manuf: S3 Graphics Co., Ltd.
Chip Type: VIA Chrome9 HC IGP
DAC Type: Internal
Approx. Total Memory: 64 MB
Current Display Mode: 1400 x 1050 (32 bit) (60 Hz)
Monitor: ViewSonic VG2021m

TEMPS from SpeedFan 4.44

Fan1: 2596 RPM Temp1: 39 C
Fan2: 2596 RPM Temp2: -55C
Fan3: 0 RPM Temp3: 45C
Fan4: 0 RPM CPU: -26C
Fan5: 0 RPM Internal Temp: 39C
Fan1: 1000RPM Remote Temp: -30C
Fan2: 0 RPM HD0: 42C
Fan3: 0 RPM Temp1: 40C
Fan4: 0 RPM Core: 40C

Speed01: 100% Speed04: 0%
Speed02: 50% Speed05: 0%
Speed03: 0% Speed06: 25%

Vcore1: 1.39V -12V: -12.53V +3.3V: `72.00V
Vcore2: 1.50V -5V -2.94V
+3.3V: 3.34V +5V: 5.08V
+5V: 5.05V Vbat: 3.20V
+12V: 12.29V Vcore: 470.00V


----------

